# [TIP] Virer les 4 boutons rebelles du menu K

## Temet

Bonjour,

J'ai hésité à poster et si le topic ne semble pas utile, pas de problème pour qu'il soit supprimé  :Wink: 

Ca faisait quelques temps que je voulais virer des choses dans le menu K, notamment l'entrée "changer d'utilisateur" et le "exécuter une commande".

Bah j'ai enfin trouvé comment faire.

Dans ".kde/share/config/kickerrc", mettre :

```
[KDE Action Restrictions]

#run_command=false

#lock_screen=false

#logout=false

#switch_user=false
```

Décommentez ce que vous voulez masquer, les noms sont explicites. Encore que le "switch_user", j'ai tenté "change_user" avant ... pas toujours facile de ne pas être "English native speaker"  :Wink: 

Bonus : Configurations secrètes de KDE

Chez moi ça donne ça : http://goondy.free.fr/gentoo/kmenu.png

NB : oui j'ai laissé le "run_command" car il va avec le séparateur ... et j'ai essayé de mettre un avec kmenuedit en dessous le truc de recherche, il n'apparaît pas.

J'ai aussi laissé le lock_screen et le logout car si vous utilisez l'applet pour afficher ces deux boutons dans kicker, elle n'apparaîtra plus.

----------

## d2_racing

C'est super le fun, on peut customiser tout ce qu'on veut dans KDE  :Smile: 

Ça fait changement de Windows !!!

Merci pour l'info  :Smile: 

----------

